# Rising £ against €



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I notice the Pound gaining on the Euro Dollar again.

Few weeks ago we got €1.16 with Nationwide Card, then the Pound Fell again. Our Daughters have just got a rate of €1.18 with Nationwide.

So do I buy some Euros for our trip later this year? 

Decisions Decisions


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Trev

I've given up trying to beat the system - it's too distressing when I get it wrong! 8O   

We just use the Nationwide card, and again this year during two trips to the Continent we have had better rates than we could have got by buying €uros during the same period.

To be honest, I find it too much hassle to save just a few quid, which pales into insignificance when equated against the total cost of a short holiday.

It might be different if we were going for a long time. The speculation could be worth the risk, but Mr Sod has it in for me so you can bet the rate would collapse the day after I bought a barrowload of €uros. 8O :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Ah yes, the good old Nationwide! £ = €1.18 is the best I've heard lately. The thinking from people like French-Property.com is that we might see it reach the heady levels of £ = €1.20 and beyond towards the end of summer. I sure do hope so!

However every time the £ seems to be getting out of its pram, there comes yet another report which points out the mess that the UK economy is in. The money market takes fright and the £ sinks back to its current 'comfort level' of £ = €1.15. Strange that, isn't it?

It closed at £ = €1.1717 on Friday (Interbank exchange rate bid price).


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I'm with Zeb on this one, a few months back the "Experts" where predicting 1.25 to the £ by September, and I must say it has been creeping that way ever since, but a bit of bad news could change all that.

Charlie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We're with all of the "Nationwiders", we no longer buy Euros. Just take what we have left from last time and use cash machines.
Gerry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*£*

I mentioned on here regarding our record from Nationwide.

Years back The Pound peaked around £1 = €1.75

We got €1.81 for £1 from Nationwide!

If only that could happen again!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I try and hedge my bets by using both Nationwide and the Caxton card. Buy Euros on Caxton card when they are relatively high and withdraw cash from ATM's in France and Spain. Also withdraw cash with the Nationwide debit card and use their credit card for purchases.

By using all 3 I think I am getting the best of all worlds at the moment, although the level fo the pound to euro does bother me as my expenses related to my house in Spain have gone up quite considerably in the last year.

Won't be buying a new Hymer from Germany for some time yet!


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

If it's cold hard cash you want, I find International Currency Exchange (http://www.iceplc.com/index.html) do good rates and they'll deliver it free the next day by courier. They also do a cash card that you can put money on and use at cash machines when you need it, but the rates for that are lower. We're off to Italy in a few weeks and intend taking cash (coz you seem to get better rates than on cards). I'm holding off getting the cash for the moment though - am watching the rates to see what they do.

Went to Holland earlier this year. Best rate I got then was 1.05 to the £ :-(


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: £*



teemyob said:


> I mentioned on here regarding our record from Nationwide.
> 
> Years back The Pound peaked around £1 = €1.75
> 
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: £*



teemyob said:


> Not doing anything other than


Go and sit on the naughty step at once young Trevor - you've mucked it up again! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

I tried that, and TinyURL, but it won't have any of it. :roll:

The only way I can think of is to split it like I did before, then copy and paste into the browser.

It works, and isn't much trouble for anyone to do.  

I'll leave you to fix it! 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------

